# 1st Turkey!!



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I was a very fortunate Turkey hunter this spring. Having a good friend that knows how to speak the language of the Tom Turkey has its definite advantages. I killed my Merriams Tom Turkey on Friday morning with a 30 yard shot from the Remington 870 and #4 Copper Plated Turkey Killers.

Buddy called this one in while we were trying to get a big old bruiser to visit us from the lower group of trees.

[attachment=0:2aph1qia]Small Pic.JPG[/attachment:2aph1qia]

He has an 8" Beard and 1/2" Spurs.

We worked the bigger bird for four days and he never did offer a shot opportunity. We tried really hard but unfortunately, my buddy was unable to fill his tag. I am really pleased that I was able to fill mine.

Hope you all enjoy!

Firehawk


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

That is awesome, nice bird, gotta love those merriams for their beauty! Congrads on a a good tom!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice looking bird. Cngrats on you first. Bet you are hooked for life now


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice, I guess your hooked now, Huh.

SD


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

It sure is cool to bring them into you. We also had a stubborn bird that didn't want to play right. It sure is fun playing with them though.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah it was the time of my life. I have heard that the only thing like it is to call a bugling elk in during the rut. I haven't done that yet, so that may be true. For now, it has to go down as one of the most exciting hunts I have participated in. Right there with the still hunting through the forest with my ML and taking my first 4 point in his living room without him knowing I was there. Way cool.

FH


----------

